# Lynskey owners, which finish do you have?



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

To all my fellow Lynskey owners, what finish do you have on your bike, and how do you feel about it over time? I just got a R230 frame a week ago in Industrial Mill finish. I think it's beautiful, but I can't help but wonder how the hand finished "Bright Brushed" would look. 

From my understanding after watching some of Lynskey's YouTube videos, it looks like the BB finish is hand done with Scotch Bright pads and (wet) sanding? As I have some time that I'm gonna be staring at this frame before I can afford everything else to build it, I'm kind of curious about maybe buying some Scotch Bright pads and maybe trying to get the bright finish on the undersides of the chain stays/BB, just to see how it would turn out...

Thoughts?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Bright brushed for me. Really like it. Didn't consider the other choice 
after seeing it.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I was just notified that my R255 has shipped and will be here Thursday, January 23rd. I ordered the bright brushed finish after watching a bunch of Youtube videos. It was really a no-brainer for me. I knew I wouldn't have the time nor patience to do it myself. I knew, by watching the Youtube videos, that the Industrial Mill finish was going to be the hardest to clean and to get a blemish out. I decided it was worth the extra few hundred bucks to have Lynskey do it, as they have more experience at it anyway. I ordered a complete bike with upgrades with the 35% discount. Can't beat that at all!


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I just had my Lynskey R255 assembled at the LBS today. I have the bright brushed finish. It is even nicer than in this picture!! I had a Selle SMP saddle put on, Blackburn carbon cages, Cane Creek headset, Enve CF fork, Lizard skin bar tape, Continental Four Seasons tires, Mavic Ksyrium Elite wheels, Garmin Edge 510 GPS computer, and the Shimano Ultegra 6800 group set. It comes in right at 18 lbs. I'm not a weight weenie, and I don't ride in races, so I'm good where the weight is. I can't wait to get out there and take it for a test ride!!


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Ordered an R230 today. Got the industrial mill finish because it was given to me for free. The price of the frame nearly killed me as it was when I hit the pay now button...no way I could afford to get a more expensive finish. I am curious about doing the bright finish at home...perhaps something to look into next winter when I likely won't be riding and I'll have time to tear the bike down. Not doing it this year as I'll be getting the frame just at the very very beginning of riding season...too close anyways to mess around with polishing my frame...lol


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm so impressed with my R255, I was almost thinking of ordering an R230 that Lynskey has on special with the 105/FSA mix for around $2375. It does come with the industrial mill finish, which will be in sharp contrast to my bright brushed finish on my R255. I'm not a hand mechanical guy, so tearing it down isn't an option for me. When I buy a bike, I get "it is what it is". Same with vehicles. I'm not mechanically inclined.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Bright Brushed Sportive. Pretty maintenance free. If it hadn't come "free" with the package I probably would have gone with Industrial Mill.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Love the bright brushed. I'm pleased with it and you are correct in the maintenance free part. I hit mine with Lysol dual action wipes and finish it off with pledge. Stays gorgeous every ride  just through my Hed Jet 4's on it a few minutes ago with some fresh GP4000S 25mm tires for tomorrow's ride. Still get excited for every ride at age 54 (55 in ten days).


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

vagabondcyclist said:


> Bright Brushed Sportive. Pretty maintenance free. If it hadn't come "free" with the package I probably would have gone with Industrial Mill.


What package did you get that it came for free? I have the R340 with brushed finish i paid extra for and really like it! I just ordered my wife a sportive disc and the stock finish was the matte finish. I am wondering how that finish will hold up compared to the bright brushed finish?


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Here are a couple pictures of my bike with the bright brushed finish when the bike was new about 2 1/2 years ago, it still looks just as nice! I tried to cut and paste hopefully they come out? I use diesel fuel on a rag to keep it clean & shinny, works nice!


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

Bizman said:


> What package did you get that it came for free? I have the R340 with brushed finish i paid extra for and really like it! I just ordered my wife a sportive disc and the stock finish was the matte finish. I am wondering how that finish will hold up compared to the bright brushed finish?


It was a special they were running in the spring of 2011 on a whole bike. I worried about the matte finish showing finger prints, sweat, etc. so until the special I was going with the industrial mill. Glad the special was there as I really like the bright brushed.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Bizman, your R340 looks great! I wouldn't change a thing about my R230 and it will never leave my stable. Best bike I've ever owned. Never heard a bad thing from a Lynskey owner


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

I just called and paid to have the bright brushed finish on my wife's sportive disc rather than have the stock matte finish. I just felt it would be more trouble free and stay nicer! It is scheduled to be here in the next couple weeks, she is getting real excited to start riding the road with me!


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

Lynskey Cooper with Industrial Mill. I paid the upgrade over the bead blasted. 

Industrial Mill is good enough, it hides fingerprints and most dirt over the matte finish. It's a bike, it will get dirty.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

vagabondcyclist said:


> I worried about the matte finish showing finger prints, sweat, etc. so until the special I was going with the industrial mill. Glad the special was there as I really like the bright brushed.


I wear full finger gloves, no fingerprints. 

I don't mind showing a little sweat or gatorade splash on a bike. It gets washed off every now and again, but the shiny finish wouldn't make me ride faster… its got a few very light scratches, but they are honest scratches and with the cost differences at the time I bought, I don't regret it at all. It would be fun to go full polish, but that is a lottery type dream for me.


----------

